

Vroom: a tool for testing Vim plugins, by Google - So8res
https://github.com/google/vroom

======
akkartik
The literate format is _fantastic_ :
[https://github.com/google/vroom/blob/master/examples/basics....](https://github.com/google/vroom/blob/master/examples/basics.vroom)

(Disclosure: google employee, but not associated with the project, only just
found out about it.)

------
lunixbochs
Cool! Their automation of Vim via Python uses a slightly different approach
than ActualVim.

Might be worth seeing if either project can steal from the other.

It looks like they rely on Vim +clientserver, which isn't compiled by default
afaik.

------
jamestomasino
Most interesting part about it for me was the note that they are supporters of
neovim.

